# free patterns courtesy of Creative Knitting Magazine



## bonniephillips (Feb 15, 2014)

wraps: http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/CUBIST.pdf
http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/images/2014/21101314-01/DoubleIncreaseShawl.pdf


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you! I printed off the 2nd one.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Garter stitch is always nice.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice patterns.....Thx too!


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you. I enjoy making shawls and think I will try the first one.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you for the links.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I love the simplicity of the shawl. Thanx.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the links. I bookmarked the second shawl. I love large shawls.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Creative Knitting is one of my favorite knitting mags. I've made several projects from them and never had any problems.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thx for the links


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you! Liked the second one very much. good for using up leftovers perhaps!


----------



## Meanjean (Jan 26, 2014)

Can someone tell my what DK stands for in yarn?


----------



## bonniephillips (Feb 15, 2014)

double knitting (weight)


----------



## Meanjean (Jan 26, 2014)

does it say so on the yarn. How will I know if it is DK? What brand is DK


----------

